# 
,   , , !
       1,5 ()       ,        .
       (,   ).
  ?
     ,       (,   ).
 ,    ,    ,  .

----------


## 7272

> (,   ).
>   ?


.



> ,       (,   ).


    ,     ,   .
     ,     .   -  ,     ,     ,

----------

*7272*,  , -,   -       ?
    ,  ,   . 
 - ,   ,

----------


## 7272

.
          ,       .
      .

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> .
> 
>     ,     ,   .
>      ,     .   -  ,     ,     ,


 ,   . ,  ,     ,              (  , ,   :    -  ,  ,     60 ).

----------


## 7272



----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> 


, "": "                                  1,5.                ,    ,     ""   ,    ."

----------


## 7272

> , "


   ,

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> ,


 ""   ,  ,  ,  .       ?

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> .


    (  ?)   "".       :   .

  \ ,    
,    
 ""     ""     01.07.2006       .   ""    ,     ""        . 


      ,   ,    . 


                 . 

     ""    :
            ();
 ()            () ,    ;
     ,          ,   -...

----------


## 7272

.                .  , ,        ,   .

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> .                .  , ,        ,   .


,       . .    ""  (        ).           .
 : "      " -  .         .  

  ,

----------


## degna

> 


   ?

----------

> ?


,        ,

----------

> ,        ,


  ,     ""

----------

> .


      ,  ,

----------


## 7272

, ,

----------

> , ,


      , .         .
  ,      ,   ,      .
            .     .
   -   , , .      -   .
      .
     , .   ,

----------


## 7272

,  ,      .      ,   ,    100%,    .
   ,

----------

> ,  ,      .      ,   ,    100%,    .
>    ,


   ,      .
   ""    ,   ,        .
 100%?   50% (        33,33%         )

----------


## 7272

> ""    ,


     ,   ,         .       ,        .        ,        .

----------

> ,   ,         .       ,        .        ,        .


        ,     .
    ,         ,

----------

:
    17    24.11.1995 .  181- "      "         ,         ,  **               .

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> 


!

  ,    .
 , , ,      /  :
  "  "          .
   :
             ;
       ,  ,  ;

  :

           .
         .
    ,         ,  .
           ,          .
           .
        .
        .
        .
           .

----------


## zas77

> 1,5 ()       ,        .
>  ,    ,    ,  .


    . ,    .

----------


## zas77

> 


 .

----------


## zas77

> :
>              ;
>        ,  ,  .


        ?
,       

  -      ?

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> ?
> ,       
> 
>   -      ?


!
    ,        . , :        "",         .

----------

